# Movies of our lights???



## japudjuha (Apr 13, 2013)

Just asking the question.
Is there, or should there be a video section to the Spotlight&HID + Collecting topics?

Forgive my tired eyes if there is already a section.
But, it would give a real sense of occasion to some of the big light cannons around.

Heck, even a link sub-section so videos are uploaded off-site.

I know when I log on for some research video's would help illustrate what people are talking about.

Any thoughts?


----------



## get-lit (Apr 13, 2013)

*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?306513-Flashlights-in-TV-shows-and-movies-%28Part-4%29
*


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link.
But I meant having an area for actual video of things like the flashaholic get-together's, and for home video's of alot of the
custom insane light builds. like the LarryK's, Maxablaster's, 'the BIG lights' etc etc.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just search on YouTube and type in the name of this forum. You'll find a few videos of CPF get together and mostly reviews. I also have videos of a slightly powerful incandescent mag breaking glass and burning aluminum in my signature at the bottom.


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome Mesa232323, thanks. 
that is exactly what I was looking for.

It would still ad an extra dimension to flashlight reviews/demonstrations to ad a link of it in operation.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 14, 2013)

japudjuha said:


> It would still ad an extra dimension to flashlight reviews/demonstrations to ad a link of it in operation.


Which lights are you talking about?


----------



## japudjuha (Apr 14, 2013)

For a lot of the lights listed in "The Big Lights" list (do a search on here for The Big Lights).

There is one series I remember of a regular Thor halogen, a modded HID thor (i think), and a larryK.

It was like: bright, wow bright, and nuclear death ray bright.
I remember thinking to see those lights cycled, one then the other, and so on with a bit of a shine around would have
given even more impact of how insanely cool these are.


----------

